# Effacement & Formatage CD DVD RW



## James5 (22 Février 2015)

Bonjour
Je démarre avec un Mac book air 13 et viens de lui coupler à un lecteur graveur CD / DVD Samsung
Je viens de réussir divers transferts du mac vers DVD-RW.  
Mais par quelles commandes exécuter un formatage du DVD ou un effacement des fichiers gravés?
Merci


----------



## James5 (23 Février 2015)

Bonjour
Pour guider nouveau propriétaire de Mac Bookair :

Quels type de CD et DVD  RW sont compatibles? Uniquement les "-RW" ??
Comment effacer un fichier gravé sur RW
Comment formater un CD ou DVD RW?
Merci




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2015)

Sur un MacBook Air, il n'y a pas de lecteur/graveur de CD ou DVD

Première étape: acheter un graveur externe
Ce sont les caractéristiques de ce graveur qui donneront le type de CD ou DVD gravables


----------



## James5 (23 Février 2015)

Bonjour Remy
Oui merci j'avais vu, mais j'avais aussi oublié de préciser que je viens de l'équiper d'un graveur lecteur Samsung. 
Je lis très bien des disques prégravés, mais voudrais travailler avec des RW.
Merci pour des infos.


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2015)

La notice de ton graveur doit indiquer le type de disques gravables  et en particulier s'il accepte les -RW, les +RW, les double couches (DL)...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2015)

et concernant l'utilisation des efacables -regravables c'est simple
utilitaire disque

exemple
Effacer un CDRW avec Mac OS X | Les Forums de MacGeneration


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2015)

Ton autre message ailleurs est en tête de ta demande. Merci de ne pas créer des demandes similaires.


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2015)

Bonjour 
Utilise l'_Utilitaire de disque_ du dossier "Utilitaires", insère le DVDRW, l'icone du DVD apparait dans la colonne de gauche, sélectionne-le, coche _Effacement Rapide_ ou _Complet_ (en bas de la fenêtre), clique sur _Effacer_.


----------

